# 3 used Sierra and 1 old Phnx type 97 available



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

All steam sounds, Phoenix is shay file. Sierra are 1 k27, and 2 likely k36 files. 

Contact OFF list only at [email protected]. DO not use MLS email system.

All working, boards only, removed from locos. k36 removed from Berlyn.Will need batteries, etc.


I will respond in order of receipt of email

jonathan/EMW


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

emailed


----------

